# Cam tensioner noise and low oil



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

My car burns oil, about 3/4qt in 1000 miles. When the car is started cold the tensioner rats (normal) for 1sec then goes away but sometimes it runs rough for 5-10seconds. When I top off the oil I do not have the issue with the ratting. 
Does anyone alse have this issue. i dont feel like replacing the tensioner right now.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Cam tensioner noise and low oil (Slimjimmn)*

I'd figure out why I'm guzzling so much oil first. If it's the valve cover gasket and/or cam tensioner seal, you can kill two birds with one stone...
The tensioner seal seems to be a common failure on the 30V. I don't really see the connection, but others have said it's usually caused by the brake booster pump.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Cam tensioner noise and low oil ()*

Oil leaks on these motors are often the result of PCV system failure...Audi/VW issued a bulletin saying they'd not honor warranty claims for oil leak repairs (covered under Power Train Warranty for 100K/10years on some Passat MY's...to original buyer only)...until PCV system had been put in "good working order"...I had some seepin from my chain tensioner gasket/seals...burning oil smell etc...changed out my PCV system (3 parts..big hose assembly across engine top, small hose behind engine from big assembly to crankcase vent and something called the "suction pump" ) all parts cost me about $125 some years back and replacement took me 3 hours or so..I changed out all the little vaccum hoses, Kombi valve lines etc since you have to pull the vaccum relay board to get at the suction pump..why not?....Also cleaned the throttle body since you have to loosen (don't remove any hoses etc..just loosen and move towards drivers side of motor) to get at the crank vent hose end below it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Cam tensioner noise and low oil (spitpilot)*

oh, its not leakin oil thats for sure lol. 
It burns it, just dont know where from, probably the rings but thats not the issue. I was wondering about the ratting if anyone has the same issues with it running rough after it rats on a cold startup.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Cam tensioner noise and low oil (Slimjimmn)*

Is it a hydraulic tensioner? If so, and the oil level is a bit low, it all kind of makes sense.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Cam tensioner noise and low oil (Slimjimmn)*

It sounds as if your inlet screen/suction tube on the oil pump is at least partially clogged. The 3/4 qt low on oil may create a slight decrease in suction pressure available, delaying the flow of oil as the system is repressurized.
You might try a lower viscosity oil to compensate in the colder temperatures, but it will burn more through whatever path is currently consuming oil.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Cam tensioner noise and low oil (tryin2vw)*

I was thinking that the low oil was causing the ratt, but it rats anyway even if the oil level is full. I was just wondering if anyone has the same issue for the car running rough after it starts?
I put a bottle of 3m techron in to see if it helps. Maybe have some carbon buildup on the valves. ???
Maybe i'll just order a oil pump and replace it. Its not too hard.


----------



## MoeMonney (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Cam tensioner noise and low oil (Slimjimmn)*

We are having a similar problem with a 2001 A4 5spd. It has a light rattling noise at start up and in first gear. Its going through about a quart of oil every 2 tanks of gas but its doesnt blow smoke or anything strange. I have no Idea what it is. Does anyone know a good Audi mechanic, someone I can trust to do a good job in or near the CT New Haven or S. Glastonbury area?
Thanks


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Cam tensioner noise and low oil (MoeMonney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoeMonney* »_Its going through about a quart of oil every 2 tanks of gas [...]

=








Are you sure somebody didn't replace your engine with an outboard motor?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Cam tensioner noise and low oil (MoeMonney)*

are you sure your car isnt leaking oil?
Burning 1qt every 2 tanks of gas 500-600miles would cause lots of smoke out the tailpipe especially on cold startups.


----------

